# January 2019 Photo of the Month



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

A picture I took of my parents this spring.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Occasionally we dabble. Note enthusiastic cow dog about to get double barrelled for being way too keen. Lessons learned.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi & I having a little fun.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up! No new entries, please! Please vote!


----------

